# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Free BOB Checklist Reminder App

## Jimin

I was looking for a mobile app that offered a checklist of important bug out bag items, and I just found one.
It's called "Bug Out Bag Checklist". Anyone else seen this app or used it? I believe it's available for free right now on both android and iOS.

Apple iOS

Android

----------


## bacpacker

Never herad of it but just downloaded and gonna check it out.

----------


## Jimin

> Never herad of it but just downloaded and gonna check it out.


Yeah worth a free download...helped me get a few ideas for my pack.

----------


## LowKey

Does it ask you for your GPS location data? :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Does it ask you for your GPS location data?


and the quantity of your supplies !

----------


## Jimin

> and the quantity of your supplies !


No it doesn't use GPS - the app offline.

You can input your quantity of supplies into the description of the item - everything is editable and customizable. I like to use the app to inventory my current supplies.

----------


## LowKey

Doesn't matter, online or off. Free or not. You downloaded it. The NSA already knows where you are. LOL.

An old fashioned clipboard has worked well enough for me.

----------


## Rick

I'm afraid a single app is the least of my worries when it comes to the NSA. Anything that makes the job easier is a good tool.

----------


## Jimin

> Doesn't matter, online or off. Free or not. You downloaded it. The NSA already knows where you are. LOL.
> 
> An old fashioned clipboard has worked well enough for me.


Like the NSA doesn't already know where you are - and that you are registered to this site.

I also agree with using anything that makes the job easier.

----------

